# cheap and easy IR remote for HDR using your android phone.



## matthewo

Well because my d7000 only brackets 3 photos. I was just manually bracketing, and while that is fine and all, it just takes some time and you can induce camera shake if your tripod isnt on the best footing. so i looked into remotes, and it seems like unless you pay $350 for a HDR bracketing remote, you really can cant get remotes that do HDR very good. They do have the interval and delay remotes that are wired, but that doesnt help much for HDR.

so i stumbled on the android app called "DSLR Remote". its free and seems to work pretty good. the app is not perfect, but it actually will bracket photos according to the setting you input...

so you will also need a camera that takes a wireless remote(has an ir detector) for nikon its cameras that can use the ML-L3 remote. then you need an android phone that has an IR output, but dont fear, if you are like me and have a motorola triumph or any other phone without an IR sensor there is a little trick: you can make a little IR transmitter device for your headphone jack on your phone for $12 in parts from radio shack.

here is the link to how to build the IR transmitter: bitshift - Infrared - passive
that is also the page for the maker of the "DSLR Remote" program

I am by no means affiliated with the maker of the program and i assume no responsibility if you try this....


----------

